# Just got phillips bdp 5012



## JWieczorek (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi just got this player. I have watched different types of movies and I'm blown away with the quality of regular dvds. Is this a function of the player or the projector I'm using? I have a Panasonic pt-ax200u. I use the hdmi for the Philips BD and a xbox360 component connection for comparison. The same dvd on the blu-ray player looks better. Is the component connection limiting the output of the xbox360? Wait, my brother said that the projector has to do a conversion to it's native resolution before projecting the image. It has to be the dvd player or bd player that makes the difference? I'm confused :dontknow:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Most likely it is due to the BDP-5012's DVD video upscaling to 1080p. I have not heard much about either of these units' upscaling ability, perhaps the Phllips does it better. Of course the difference between component and HDMI may also be a factor. I'm also not sure about your PT-AX200u ability to accept 1080p over component.


----------



## JWieczorek (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok, I looked in the manual for the projector and it will accept 1080p on component input. I guess my next move will be to use the component out of the BD player into the projector to see if there is a difference.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The 360 doesn't up convert DVD's especially over component so you are feeding 480p to the projector from the 360 regardless of what it may say its outputting. Over HDMI the BD player is upconverting to whatever setting you chose.


----------



## JWieczorek (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I figured it out. the Xbox 360 outputs 1080i for video games and 480p for dvds. Your reply gave me an idea. My projector shows what type of signal it is getting from any source in the main menu. The Blu-ray up converts the video to near hd quality. Thanks again for all the help.


----------

